# Fishing after the Storm?



## FishFrenzy (Mar 20, 2006)

How is the fishing after a big storm, like the coming??? Is it worth even trying?


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*answer*

Sometimes "yes"....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

We fished the Nags Head surf fishing tournament the week after Izzy blasted through. We caught a 6 ft chunk of drain field pipe, a 6 ft by 8 ft card board box, a door complete with frame, a ball of grass the size of a VW Bug and enough fish to place second in the tournament. Let me tell you that big box put up one heck of a fight.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

FishFrenzy said:


> How is the fishing after a big storm, like the coming??? Is it worth even trying?


It's not as good as fishing *before* the storm. If the winds of the storm are blowing towards the coast, the seagrass makes the fishing unbearable. If the winds are blowing off the coast, the waters turn muddy. 

But always remember, the worst day fishing is better then the best day working. So with that being said, I'll be out there as long as there isn't any lighting, before, during and after.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've often wondered this question too, does anyone know what intensity that most piers begin to fall apart? Category 1 hurricane (75-95 mph) or Cat. 2 (96-110 mph), or will a TS do significant damage? I know it depends on how long the structure has existed before the disturbance, local bathymetry/geography, and other factors. Hopefully, Ernesto wont have swells large enough to do much damage! Good luck fishing, I might try to get to an SC beach on Monday!

David


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hurricane44 said:


> I've often wondered this question too, does anyone know what intensity that most piers begin to fall apart? Category 1 hurricane (75-95 mph) or Cat. 2 (96-110 mph), or will a TS do significant damage? I know it depends on how long the structure has existed before the disturbance, local bathymetry/geography, and other factors. Hopefully, Ernesto wont have swells large enough to do much damage! Good luck fishing, I might try to get to an SC beach on Monday!
> 
> David


 During Izzy most piers made it with some fixable damage,but some bit the biggun as well.. As you said it depends on how long it has been up and how well it is built.. Also depends on the bottom around that pier as well. If it has a sandbar formed at or near the end,it won't go down as quick as if it is deep and the pilings aren't sanded in as well..


----------



## FishFrenzy (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll be in Ocean Isle Labor Day week and will be fishing no matter what. Hope I can get into something.


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Same for me at Edisto. Hope it will push them in - not out!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Fish the beaches around inlets before and during the time when those easterlies come in. The first flood of puppy drum will start leaving the estuaries on this blow.


----------

